# Rhinestone Double and Tripple Line Text Help?



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Does anyone have a easy or somewhat easy solution for creating double line and tripple line rhinestone text? I have CorelDraw, StoneCut Pro, GemMaster and Sierra HotFix. 

I can get it done as a fill in some fonts, but as soon as I manipulate the height or width, I run into problems.

See attached pic.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

What is the problem you're running into? Both of those letters look fine to me.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I made them by hand having to manipulate each line. Depending on what program I'm using, if I type the text and want the height to be 2.5", the text might come out to 23" wide. If I Fill or sometimes Outline the text it might come out fine. But if I squeeze the text in before or after I rhinestone it to about 9", it gets messed up. I'm trying different porcedures in all the different programs, but I can find a way to make it somewhat simplified. And there may not be a simple way?!?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Are you manipulating the text before you try to stone it? Another solution would be to find a font that is already taller and narrower. 

Even with prestoned fonts, I have to sort through them when looking for one that will give me a good width for the text I'm using.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm doing it both ways. Sometimes I adjust the text before adding rhinestones and sometimes after. I've tried Arial Narrow and some other and if the text is too big, it is still pretty far apart. I been doing it will A LOT of editing, I just didn't know if I was missing some trick.


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

Diana,
The way I do it in sierra is use the vector text.
1. type in your text.
2. size it using the layout function
3. do your convert to hot fix - fill option
4. adjust the individual vector lines that appear in between the stone lines. I just move the nodes around till the stones go where I like them.

This seems to give me nice fills with maybe having to move one or two around.

I run into the isuue with the narrow text all the time. I try to explain that when something is wordy or just has a lot of letters you cannot always triple line it or it would have to be way to long to get enough resolution to read it clearly. Hope that helped.

I recommend the new rhinestone font packs from sierra too. They are great and I use them all the time. They sent out an email special a few weeks back that I took advantage of so I got 30 new ready to go fonts


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

If you adjust the size of the text after you add stones, in CorelDraw for instance....it makes the dots bigger. Am I wrong in thinking that just totally screws up the template?


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

RhinestoneFetish said:


> Diana,
> The way I do it in sierra is use the vector text.
> 1. type in your text.
> 2. size it using the layout function
> ...


 
Thanks for you help, I think I get too use to using the Hot Fix text now instead of using the vector text but I'll check all that out again. I bought the big 30 pack too and love it!!! 

Are there any fonts that you've found really work well for what I'm looking for and just for fills in general?


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

bek416 said:


> If you adjust the size of the text after you add stones, in CorelDraw for instance....it makes the dots bigger. Am I wrong in thinking that just totally screws up the template?


Yes, that would mess up the size of the stones.

In Sierra Hot Fix, you can adjust the size of a design and it keeps the size of the stones. It will just add or delete stones depending on if you go bigger or smaller.


----------

